

Major League Baseball's MLB.tv is really, really impressive. - cschanck
http://designbygravity.wordpress.com/2009/08/06/why-is-mlb-so-far-ahead-of-everyone-else-online/

======
look_lookatme
I think it's a couple of reasons. MLB has a more centralized team system than
most sports, so there is less bickering amongst the teams in general. Revenue
sharing is a huge part of the league.

Also, they play twice as many regular season games as the closest league, in
terms of games (basketball), and thus they are somewhat underexposed on a per
game basis, so it makes sense to eek out as much money as they can across
their fanbase. I suspect football will be the last of the leagues to provide
affordable day of streaming as exclusive broadcast rights for each game is
worth a tremendous amount of money and the teams are reluctant to cannibalize
any of the eyeballs that normally make it to the television on Sunday.

This isn't a fan experience issue, so much as it's an issue of money in an
industry that will always have those fans, regardless of how easy it is to
watch the matches.

All of this doesn't change my opinion that MLB.tv is fucking wonderful,
though.

------
dionidium
The iPhone app is very, very well done. I still can't believe it was only $10.
(For audio of every single game. And a couple weeks ago they added one or two
video streams per day.)

